# Best way to baffle AquaClear?



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I wanna baffle my AquaClear 30. But what is the best way to Baffle the AquaClear 30?

Thanks!


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

I have mine baffled with a prefilter sponge covering the intake (just a regular AquaClear sponge that I cut a slit down the center and squeezed over the intake) and a water bottle baffle over the output - works pretty well for all of my tanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JayPe3 (Feb 21, 2013)

I also have a first stage (regular sponge) aquaclear filter around my intake tubes.
Interested in what you mean by a water bottle battle in your outfall.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

JayPe3 said:


> I also have a first stage (regular sponge) aquaclear filter around my intake tubes.
> Interested in what you mean by a water bottle battle in your outfall.


I'm doing the same thing with my outfall. I cut out the middle of a waterbottle, and made a slit in the side of it so that it would lay out like a straight line. Then I wrapped it around the top of the filter, and let the lip hold on right under the outfall edge and the other side holds on to the outside of the tank. ( Can be taped down.) So that it slows the flow is slowed substantially.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is the link:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139


----------



## JayPe3 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Ghost, that's really interesting.
What's the issue with water current in the Betta tank?
My aquaclear is adjustable, and it still creates a current, but it's nothing crazy.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

They do not like alot of current.


----------



## JayPe3 (Feb 21, 2013)

That's the soul reason? It won't affect him? Just a still water preference?


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

JayPe3 said:


> Thanks Ghost, that's really interesting.
> What's the issue with water current in the Betta tank?
> My aquaclear is adjustable, and it still creates a current, but it's nothing crazy.



Bettas generally don't like much current in their water, especially the heavier finned boys. Wild B. splendens come from rice paddies and similar places that have little to no water movement, so they aren't accustomed to swimming in fast-moving water, and selective breeding has only augmented this issue by creating fish with larger, heavier fins. They're also often bred in small spaces with no water movement, so they don't typically have the muscles built up to be able to swim in moving water; this can be delt with to some extent as they can gradually build up the muscles needed, but there's still a limit to how strong they can get.


----------



## JayPe3 (Feb 21, 2013)

Got it.
I'll make a baffle project tomorrow then, haha.
That explains why Birdee got pushed when he swam in the current when I first started up the filter and it was on max haha.
He's OK with it on low, but maybe if I kill the current he'll build a bubble nest.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

It does rain a lot in thailand, right?


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> It does rain a lot in thailand, right?


Its really random, but yes. When it rains it rains. My family from Thailand. I go visit then every 2/3 years and man, I'm telling you, it rains, it rains hard.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I stuffed some aquaclea foam into the outflow


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply everyone! Just went ahead and use the AquaClear 30 foam to baffle the outlet.


----------

